# Master Built Pro 2 Door Smoker Propane Needle valve install, cast iron skillet for wood chunks, door



## lonestarmedic (Mar 23, 2015)

Kind of a recap for those who have considered how to lower chamber temperatures , hold in the smoke, and get a longer wood burn.

I installed a valve using adapter fittings to join a 1/4" NPT valve to a #6 SAE flare fitting. Made a cast iron chunk pan using a chinese cast iron 10" skillet and carriage bolts for legs. And sealed the doors with some nomex 1/8" thick gasketing. This smoker is my main go to for small batches. I use the big PS4400 for large loads.













MBPro001.jpg



__ lonestarmedic
__ Mar 23, 2015


















MBPro007.jpg



__ lonestarmedic
__ Mar 23, 2015


















MBPro010.jpg



__ lonestarmedic
__ Mar 23, 2015


















MBPro019.jpg



__ lonestarmedic
__ Mar 23, 2015


















MBPro022.jpg



__ lonestarmedic
__ Mar 23, 2015


















MBPro036.jpg



__ lonestarmedic
__ Mar 23, 2015


----------



## joerilla6 (Jul 7, 2015)

I am heading to Home Depot later today to purchase the additional parts.  Should be an easy tweak.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## joerilla6 (Aug 13, 2015)

i bought some parts at HD but didnt hook up bc im not sure if they are the correct parts.  Did you buy any other parts other than the 1/4 NPT and #6 SAE flare (assuming 1/4 male on each end too)?  I buying off amazon now.

Thanks for all the help.  My temp is still running high.  I realized too my unit doesnt have sidevents either


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 13, 2015)

I've been reading about these needle valves. Where do you get them? My main concern is that looking at my lowest flame, how much lower can I go without worrying about "blow outs"? I have nomex seals on the doors, and just leaving the door set open a little keeps the temp at roughly 240.


----------



## smokin johnny (Aug 13, 2015)

The bbq store here sold me a ball valve and said it would work. Do you think it will work as good as a needle valve?


----------



## lonestarmedic (Aug 14, 2015)

Smokin johnny said:


> The bbq store here sold me a ball valve and said it would work. Do you think it will work as good as a needle valve?


Not at ALL!! Ball valve is meant as an on-off device. Needle valve is for adjustments. You can get there with a

ball valve, but a very small movement makes a very big adjustment.


----------



## mowin (Aug 18, 2015)

lonestarmedic said:


> Not at ALL!! Ball valve is meant as an on-off device. Needle valve is for adjustments. You can get there with a
> ball valve, but a very small movement makes a very big adjustment.



I agree. It will work in a pinch, but VERY tuff to adjust.  I was doing some chickens,  and my needle valve didn't arrive on time. I installed a gas shutoff valve in a pinch. The tiniest adjustment on the valve made a big difference in the flame. I was constantly adjusting to keep temps steady. 
I swapped it out as soon as my needle valve arrived.  Very easy to keep temps where I need them.


----------



## kegtoe (Nov 8, 2015)

Do you open the valve on your tank and the valve on the smoker all the way, and then just use the needle valve to control temp?


----------



## lonestarmedic (Nov 9, 2015)

I open tank about an eighth of a turn then burner on high to light. Keeps the excess flow valve from triggering. Then I open tank about a half turn or so. Adjust main burner valve to low. Then I start using the needle valve. So I tune the smoker control with the needle valve. Has been working well this way on both my smokers for about a year now. Needle valve takes about 3 turns or so from wide open to start effecting the gas flow to the smoker.


----------



## mglanzro (Nov 30, 2015)

What kind of needle valve did you buy and where did you buy it?


----------



## kegtoe (Dec 2, 2015)

I bought mine from bayouclassicdepot.com. You can check mine out in the following:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/237201/nates-masterbuilt-30-2-door-propane-mods#post_1492825

Link


----------



## smoking burda (Apr 8, 2017)

I have not done a thing but put a cast iron pan for wood chunks and played with the top vent and I'm holding at 235 and I'm doing a 15 pound prime rib and auju in my smoker


----------



## smoking burda (Apr 8, 2017)

The trick is to let it be I run it for an hour before I put it in


----------



## froman524 (Apr 24, 2017)

Has anyone tried using an adjustable regulator like this instead of the needle valve? What are the pros/cons? 
Gas One 4FT High Pressure Propane 0-20 PSI Adjustable Regulator with 4ft QCC-1 type Hose - CSA Certified - Works With Newer U.S. Propane Tanks 
Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kegtoe (Apr 24, 2017)

Froman, should work the same. $20 regulator, or $5 needle valve. They do the same thing on my brew equipment - I use needle valves for my hard piped multi burner stand, and a similar regulator for single burner set up.


----------



## yoda22 (Jun 7, 2020)

Love those mods! How did you install those carriage bolts in the skillet? Did you drill through iron (and how)?


----------

